# WrenchScience



## mapeiboy

Hi Guys , 

I would like to buy a Moots bike . Unfortunately there is no Moots dealer in my area . I found on the internet that WrenchScience sales Moots . Has anyone bought a moots from them . Good or bad experience . Thankx


----------



## terry b

I'm a multi-Moots owner who bought a Look from Wrench Science.

They handled the transaction expertly. I called, I gave them my CC, they sent me the frame. I'd use them again.


----------



## MarcoL

mapeiboy said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I would like to buy a Moots bike . Unfortunately there is no Moots dealer in my area . I found on the internet that WrenchScience sales Moots . Has anyone bought a moots from them . Good or bad experience . Thankx


I recently get 2 bikes from them, excelent service:thumbsup:


----------



## cc60006

*Different Feeling*

I purchased a Fondriest from Wrench Science a while back and it was a terrible experience. I actually spoke to the owner, I think Tim Medina was his name, and when I received the bike there was something rolling around in one of the tubes. It was a ti bike and it sounded like something metal. I received it that way so I called Tim and he wouldn't take it back. His response was: "it wasn't like that when we sent it..." After arguing for days, assuring him that I received it like that, and threatening a lawsuit, he finally decided to take it back. At that point he couldn't get me the same bike as it was unavailable. I ended up having to get something completely different. Through the entire ordeal Tim was nothing less than obnoxious. He was awesome, and so was his staff, until I actually needed him to fix a problem. That was years ago and I'd never even consider buying a bike or even a cable from them again. There are plenty of dealers out there that would be happy to help you. Some of the little guys are the best and you can count on them. I'd really consider another shop other than Wrench Science.


----------



## neil0502

I can't say I have ANY first-hand experience with Wrench Science, but ... I CAN say this:

I'd probably reach out to Peter Chisholm, at Vecchio's Bicicletteria, in Boulder, Colorado, and see what HE'lll do for you.

He's one of the best mechanics in the business, and the co-owner of a very cool shop. He's a Moots dealer, too, and has a phenomenal reputation for craftsmanship, customer service, and attention to detail.

Neil
Two Mootses (and counting??)


----------



## D-Town

*Ditto*



neil0502 said:


> I can't say I have ANY first-hand experience with Wrench Science, but ... I CAN say this:
> 
> I'd probably reach out to Peter Chisholm, at Vecchio's Bicicletteria, in Boulder, Colorado, and see what HE'lll do for you.
> 
> He's one of the best mechanics in the business, and the co-owner of a very cool shop. He's a Moots dealer, too, and has a phenomenal reputation for craftsmanship, customer service, and attention to detail.
> 
> Neil
> Two Mootses (and counting??)


+1

Vecchio's also has a great relationship with Moots and works very regularly with the factory, I believe. I couldn't have asked for anything more with my order and buildup from them.


----------



## idris icabod

Not sure if you pulled the trigger yet but if not you might consider Speedgoat.com. They sell Moots, have great prices and I can attest to their customer service. I bought a fork from those guys that UPS drove over (but unbelievably still left by the front door with no explaination on what happened), had a replacement shipped out the same day before beginning the claim against UPS. All I knew of it was they asked me to leavethe box by the front door and they handled everything.


----------



## hillslug67

I picked up my Moots Compact from Wrench Science. Pretty good service and communications dealt with owner who really worked to make sure measurements were right. Bike got delivered as ordered only problem was the aluminum insert on fork (Alpha Q Sub3) wasn't epoxied well so had to re-apply the epoxy in order to tighten up the steerer. It was a hard 36 hr. wait for the epoxy to dry so I could take it out for a spin.


----------



## bullsnake

I've purchased two Moots from Wrench Science in the last month-a Vamoots full Super Record, and a Mooto-X. A sales guy named Avi helped me with both bikes and they were great to deal with...


----------

